

Show HN: Amon – Browse accounts using just oauth tokens - captn3m0
https://github.com/captn3m0/amon

======
captn3m0
DISCLAIMER: Please do not authorize yourself against amon. If you do, please
do it with a test account.

This was made mostly in a 8-hr hackathon, so there be bugs.

------
lazylizard
just fyi.. i think
[https://github.com/daenney/amon](https://github.com/daenney/amon) has been
around for awhile..

~~~
captn3m0
Yes, I was aware about amon.cx. However, I thought they were in different
enough domains to not be confusing.

